# Is Dan Henderson the best fighter to ever step foot in SF?



## GSP_vs_Lesnar (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

No he's not


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

2nd, behind Fedor.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

3rd behind ovreem


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

4th behind Gegard Mousasi


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

5th behind Jake Shields.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So safe to say nop he is not lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

His on of the best guy's to ever compete in Strikeforce but not the best.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

It's tough to say he is the best when he lost to Jake Shields in his first fight. It is also really hard to judge guys in different weight classes. I think he could become the LHW champion in strikeforce soon. I think he can beat Mousassi, King Mo, or Feijao on any given night. I can also see him losing to Mousassi or Feijao as well.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> It's tough to say he is the best when he lost to Jake Shields in his first fight. It is also really hard to judge guys in different weight classes. I think he could become the LHW champion in strikeforce soon. I think he can beat Mousassi, King Mo, or Feijao on any given night. I can also see him losing to Mousassi or Feijao as well.


Mousasi outclassed Dan in sparring , he would rip him a new one in a real fight .


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This thread should be renamed "get your troll on," lol.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

lmao @ first 5 posts.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Mousasi outclassed Dan in sparring , he would rip him a new one in a real fight .


Sadly sparring isn't mma, and there is a pretty solid gameplan that a certain wrestler discovered on how to beat Mousasi.

If Dan wanted I believe he could wrestle to a decision.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> 2nd, behind Fedor.





Relavate said:


> 3rd behind ovreem





G_Land said:


> 4th behind Gegard Mousasi





RustyRenegade said:


> 5th behind Jake Shields.


6th behind Cain Velasquez


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> 2nd, behind Fedor.





Relavate said:


> 3rd behind ovreem





G_Land said:


> 4th behind Gegard Mousasi





RustyRenegade said:


> 5th behind Jake Shields.





_RIVAL_ said:


> 6th behind Cain Velasquez


7th behind Cung Le


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> 7th behind Cung Le


 
8th behind Cyborg :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

G_Land said:


> 8th behind Cyborg :thumb02:


9th behing Greg Nagy.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Sadly sparring isn't mma, and there is a pretty solid gameplan that a certain wrestler discovered on how to beat Mousasi.
> 
> If Dan wanted I believe he could wrestle to a decision.


So because King Mo lay n prayed to a decision victory you think Mousasi gameplan will never change .


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah.... because all of those guys woulda coulda shoulda held two belts in Pride....


....buncha trolls...:confused05:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> So because King Mo lay n prayed to a decision victory you think Mousasi gameplan will never change .


I think at the moment it's pretty clear that wrestling is Mousasi's weak area and that any elite wrestler with a gameplan/brain could beat him.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not saying Mousasi couldnt beat Henderson. What I was trying to say is I think he can show up like he did against Bisping and Sobral and beat anybody in the LHW divison, then come out like he did against Shields and lose to a lot of people as well. I just want to see him start fighting these guys so we can know for sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Mousasi outclassed Dan in sparring , he would rip him a new one in a real fight .


Kind of like how he ripped Mo....er I mean wait. How he gassed in 1.5 rounds and couldn't get up. Pretty sad he couldn't get up when Mo was even more gassed himself. Those TDs were the weakest things I have ever seen get someone down. His last decent win was against Sobral over 1 and a half years ago. 

Mousasi is a fraud.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Kind of like how he ripped Mo....er I mean wait. How he gassed in 1.5 rounds and couldn't get up. Pretty sad he couldn't get up when Mo was even more gassed himself. Those TDs were the weakest things I have ever seen get someone down. His last decent win was against Sobral over 1 and a half years ago.
> 
> Mousasi is a fraud.


I was as disappointed as you were (are) about his performance that night. One of the worst I have ever seen from a guy as talented as Mousasi.


But I truly believe that Gegard will bulit one of the most incredible legacys in all of MMA. He will be the first fighter who hold the 3 major belts, Dream, SF and UFC.

In 4 maybe 5 years, he will most likely rule the LHW devision in the UFC and will look unbeatable by doing so. He is never injured either!

Number 1 p4p fighter in a couple of years from now!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I was as disappointed as you were (are) about his performance that night. One of the worst I have ever seen from a guy as talented as Mousasi.
> 
> 
> But I truly believe that Gegard will bulit one of the most incredible legacys in all of MMA. He will be the first fighter who hold the 3 major belts, Dream, SF and UFC.
> ...


You are correct sir


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I was as disappointed as you were (are) about his performance that night. One of the worst I have ever seen from a guy as talented as Mousasi.
> 
> 
> But I truly believe that Gegard will bulit one of the most incredible legacys in all of MMA. He will be the first fighter who hold the 3 major belts, Dream, SF and UFC.
> ...


And this will all happen because????

He was controlled a whole 5 round fight by a gassing fighter who isn't even top 10. I see no reason to expect greatness from Mousasi. His fans are delusional.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> You are correct sir


He is correct because he is making some prediction? How is that "correct"?

You people I swear:confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And this will all happen because????
> 
> He was controlled a whole 5 round fight by a gassing fighter who isn't even top 10. I see no reason to expect greatness from Mousasi. His fans are delusional.


He is only 24 years old.

He already has a record wich most Legends only can dream off.

He has unlimited potential and even though Wrestling is hard to learn, why shouldn't he be able to fix that whole in a couple of years? 

Now already, I doupt we will ever see him gas out like that again. More Cardio Training thats it!

You don't see massive potential in him? Really?

He is like Jon Jones just with ten times more experience not only in MMA.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He is correct because he is making some prediction? How is that "correct"?
> 
> You people I swear:confused03:


I agree with his prediction that's why he is correct, destroying Bellators MW Champion Lombart,and then SF MW champ Souza,embarrassing Sobral for the LHW Belt,winning the Dream belt all before 25 ,and now fighting the K1 HW Champ you are right Mousasi is over rated :sarcastic12:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> 6th behind Cain Velasquez





BobbyCooper said:


> 7th behind Cung Le





G_Land said:


> 8th behind Cyborg :thumb02:





joshua7789 said:


> 9th behing Greg Nagy.




10th behind Gina Carano!! ......Hellloooooo!

PS: sorry i'm late guys


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I agree with his prediction that's why he is correct, destroying Bellators MW Champion Lombart,and then SF MW champ Souza,embarrassing Sobral for the LHW Belt,winning the Dream belt all before 25 ,and now fighting the K1 HW Champ you are right Mousasi is over rated :sarcastic12:


Although Souza loooked easily able to control Mousasi grappling and got very careless when he took that upkick at stopped him. Since, he has become a lot more measured in his approach although he still needs to calm down even further.

Gegard is too small for LHW I believe, I think he should move back to MW but the guy is as mad as BJ Penn, which is not a bad thing! Although he is always going to struggle against big, high level wrestlers in the LHW division I think.

Definately incredible though what he has already achieved for such a young kid. He is going to go down as a legend, that's for sure, just imagine his resume in another 10 years. Going to be a whose who of MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is only 24 years old.
> 
> He already has a record wich most Legends only can dream off.
> 
> ...


Legends would dream of? What beating an older Sobral and subbing Manhoef? Bisping has a pretty sweet looking record too, but he hasn't beat that much of anything.

I see potential...but until I see him beat a serious contender I'm not going to predict him being the future UFC champ. Jon Jones as well. But at least we will see JJ against some top guys sooner rather than later.

That Mo performance was terrible. And that was a title fight. Sad that was at 205 also. How was his cardio that bad at 205? When he has fought a bunch at 185 also? Pretty sad to give that kind of performance in a title fight....tells me a lot about the guy.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

well.. fedor is the best hands down to ever step foot in SF... probably.. no.. it would be the same if he had ever got to ufc. maybe not now, but GOAT yea. 

Overeem has a good argument. id say he beats out shields and gagard.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

you have to give some credit to Dan Henderson, people are starting to go a little low now ranking him outside the top 10 to ever enter SF.

Sure it depends how you look at it, if your just going to rank him on his achievements in SF then ok he wont cut the top 10 because he came along way to late in his career, but if your going to look at his entire MMA career and compare it to the entire MMA careers of others inside the company then you have to give him top 5.

And thats exactly what people who are saying Fedor No.1 are doing, but rightfully so Fedor is No.1 on this argument but that's only basing opinion on him achievements outside SF because at present he has only achieved the same in SF as Hendo.

Ok the thread maybe stupid, created by a stupid member but lets not take away credit to one of MMA's legends because of this.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I think feijao is going to put a beating on dan big time. he is the perfect size for some knees.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I agree with his prediction that's why he is correct, destroying Bellators MW Champion Lombart,and then SF MW champ Souza,embarrassing Sobral for the LHW Belt,winning the Dream belt all before 25 ,and now fighting the K1 HW Champ you are right Mousasi is over rated :sarcastic12:


he never destroyed lombard, he beat lombard by decision in pride which isn't even that bad, mousasi has a 30-3 record so i don't why he is getting ripped on for


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> 10th behind Gina Carano!! ......Hellloooooo!
> 
> PS: sorry i'm late guys


11th behind christane santos


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Legends would dream of? What beating an older Sobral and subbing Manhoef? Bisping has a pretty sweet looking record too, but he hasn't beat that much of anything.
> 
> I see potential...but until I see him beat a serious contender I'm not going to predict him being the future UFC champ. Jon Jones as well. But at least we will see JJ against some top guys sooner rather than later.
> 
> That Mo performance was terrible. And that was a title fight. Sad that was at 205 also. How was his cardio that bad at 205? When he has fought a bunch at 185 also? Pretty sad to give that kind of performance in a title fight....tells me a lot about the guy.


But don't you see, that this was exactly what he needed to become that great?

Only a loss like this will get him too the hill. Mo revealed every little hole in Mousasi's game.. this is exactly what he needed in this stage of his career.

If such a loss had happened.. let's say, when he was 30.. then I would I agree with you 100%.

But Gegard is only 24 years old.. this is the perfect timing for such a loss.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> But don't you see, that this was exactly what he needed to become that great?
> 
> Only a loss like this will get him too the hill. Mo revealed every little hole in Mousasi's game.. this is exactly what he needed in this stage of his career.
> 
> ...


It is what he needed. But some fighters get screwed up after that kind of loss, some fighters bounce back great. I just laugh at everyone basically saying it is a lock he becomes great and runs the LHW division in teh future. Go ahead an predict it, but why act like it is some lock.

Dude has an impressive record. But beating bums, average fighters, and B level fighters doesn't prove to me you are elite. 

And it tells me a lot when he give a piss poor effort in a title fight. No cardio, not even trying to stop a TD. And his amazing grappling couldn't come close to subbing a tired Mo. Who is too say he doesn't fold again next time he is put through a tough challenge? Feijao didn't fold in his title fight against Mo. Some fighters just have that mentality. Look at Belfort. Great talent, the "Phenom"...well he went on to be mentally weak and lost his share of "tough" fights down the road.

All I am saying is lets not crown Mousasi, when he isn't even top 10. For me the jury is still out. I like results in big fights....not can collection and speculation.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd actually vote Frank Shamrock. He may not have put on his best performances by the time he was fighting in SF but if you're going to compare careers I would say Frank Shamrock. Though Dan is a close second.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I'd actually vote Frank Shamrock. He may not have put on his best performances by the time he was fighting in SF but if you're going to compare careers I would say Frank Shamrock. Though Dan is a close second.



Ha! These guys don't know or care about history. Obviously if you fought before God/Dana invented TUF then you were an unskilled brute fighting cans.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Ha! These guys don't know or care about history. Obviously if you fought before God/Dana invented TUF then you were an unskilled brute fighting cans.


Well he didn't fight before Dana, but it was before TUF.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is what he needed. But some fighters get screwed up after that kind of loss, some fighters bounce back great. I just laugh at everyone basically saying it is a lock he becomes great and runs the LHW division in teh future. Go ahead an predict it, but why act like it is some lock.
> 
> Dude has an impressive record. But beating bums, average fighters, and B level fighters doesn't prove to me you are elite.
> 
> ...


Well, before the results pop up there are specualations  right?

The same thing goes for Jon Jones right now. People believe he will be Champion very soon without being a well rounded fighter yet. (No submission game and bad striking) in a devision with elite strikers and submission artists at the top. 

And Gegard has already a lot more high level wins then Jon Jones.

They see the potential in him too become one of the greatest ever. And there is no denying i that.. but it's too soon. 

Same applies to Gegard! 

You just can not deny that these guys are incredible talented and if they really keep working hard, they are the future!

It was only my specualtion though


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Well he didn't fight before Dana, but it was before TUF.


uhm.... he actually *retired* before Dana took over the UFC


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> uhm.... he actually *retired* before Dana took over the UFC


True, Frank retired the first time in what? 99 or 2000? Zuffa took over in 01 right. Frank and Dana had dealings because Dana was trying to get Frank back for a Tito rematch but I guess you're right Frank never fought for Zuffa.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Relavate said:


> 3rd behind ovreem


Fedor yes, but Overeem's lost 11 fights.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> 2nd, behind Fedor.


...I agree as well...


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

No. Not at all.


----------

